# 2012 CPT Pain management



## bugsy4cpc (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone know where I could find a COMPREHENSIVE list of JUST cpt pain management code changes for 2012?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.asipp.org/documents/2012AMACPTCodeChangesforIPM.pdf


----------



## bugsy4cpc (Jan 26, 2012)

*thank you!*

thanks for the link...it is just what i needed?  you wouldnt know a link for pulmonary would you?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 26, 2012)

I am not aware of one.


----------

